# Come to a complete stop!



## Bigshadow (Feb 22, 2006)

Lawyer runs a stop  sign and gets pulled over by a Sheriffs Deputy.  He thinks that he is smarter  than the Deputy because he is sure that he has a better education. He decides to  prove this to himself and have some fun at the deputy's expense...  

Deputy says, "License and registration, please."  

Lawyer says,  "What for?" 

Deputy says, "You didn't come to a complete stop at the stop  sign." 

Lawyer  says, "I slowed down, and no one was coming." 

Deputy says, "You still didn't come to a  complete stop. 
License and registration, please."  

Lawyer says,  "What's the difference?" 

Deputy says, "The difference is, you have to come to a  complete stop, that's the law. License and registration, please!"  

Lawyer says,  "If you can show me the legal difference between slow down and stop, I'll give  you my license and registration and you give me the ticket.  If not, you let me  go and no ticket." 

Deputy says, "Deal. Exit your vehicle, sir."  

At this point,  the deputy takes out his nightstick and starts beating the crap out of the  lawyer and says, "Do you want me to stop, or just slow down?"


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thaty was great.
Terry


----------



## Dan G (Feb 22, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Quality!


----------



## kid (Feb 23, 2006)

That is one funny joke I think I will not do the rolling stop anymore.

Kid


----------

